# Magnetized Wargaming Table 6'x4' (2'x2' tiles)



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

This will be my third iteration of a wargaming board design. I took the time to build a few jigs to help fabricate the pieces and assist in assembly.

fpejLLSJw-4

Here are the first four panels. This will eventually be the bottom side. I plan to bond plasticard to the bottom to keep in light weight.



This is the top side. I will bond texture so the board will look like rocky soil. Probably with dark browns and tan highlights. I think I will make a set of matching hills as well.


As you can see I was able to keep the gaps between the boards very small. The assembly jig helped maintain angles at 90 degrees.


This is the assembly jig I built to hold the pieces together while the glue sets up.


I made a notch in the wooden sections that make up the center structure of the board. This allows the pieces to "key" together and makes a strong board that resists warping. The bottom two horizontal sections have been pulled up and laid on their sides so you can see the notch.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Very well done.


----------

